# Can I or not ?



## Dexdan (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m embarrassed to say that I got lost near my home. A bonus was I saw this already discovered by Seahorse 

Google Maps

My question is, am I allowed to metal detect here?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 5, 2020)

Dexdan said:


> I’m embarrassed to say that I got lost near my home. A bonus was I saw this already discovered by Seahorse
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> My question is, am I allowed to metal detect here?



Not sure if u will get a response on here about that, maybe a metal detecting site will be better!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 5, 2020)

Looking at the street view of the area it looks to me that this area is surrounded by cornfields so metal detecting in a cornfield will not please the farmer. Looking further there seems to be a lookout tower and some other buildings nearby but they are surrounded by a cornfield. I couldn't find the post that Seahorse posted a pity you didn't link it.


----------



## Toadious (Apr 17, 2020)

Ask the landowner? lf they are ok and you hold a metal detector permit then crack on. 
Not really sure what that location shows though. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Toadious said:


> Ask the landowner? lf they are ok and you hold a metal detector permit then crack on.
> Not really sure what that location shows though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Not that I'm into it and have no idea but do you need a 'permit' to use a metal detector on private land?


----------



## Toadious (Apr 20, 2020)

Catweazle64 said:


> Not that I'm into it and have no idea but do you need a 'permit' to use a metal detector on private land?


I'll be honest, I dont know the ins and outs of it, seen it often referred to that without one is illigal. What or why? No idea. At a guess. I'd imagine a simular thing to a CB radio, a cheap yearly charge and that's it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Toadious said:


> I'll be honest, I dont know the ins and outs of it, seen it often referred to that without one is illigal. What or why? No idea. At a guess. I'd imagine a simular thing to a CB radio, a cheap yearly charge and that's it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Hahahahah....me neither but now I'm intrigued so found this:
https://finds.org.uk/getinvolved/guides/codeofpractice

Haven't scrutinised it but on a quick scan can't see anything about a permit just permission and consideration for public liability insurance.

I feel better now


----------



## Toadious (Apr 22, 2020)

Catweazle64 said:


> Hahahahah....me neither but now I'm intrigued so found this:
> https://finds.org.uk/getinvolved/guides/codeofpractice
> 
> Haven't scrutinised it but on a quick scan can't see anything about a permit just permission and consideration for public liability insurance.
> ...


After a Google, your right. No permit needed in general. 
I live in Berkshire, on the edge of Windsor forest. Might be where I heard the requirement from Aston metal detect on crown estate you require one from them, and as my town is built on former crown estate land and surrounded by it, the need is pretty common.
Otherwise. It looks fairly easy to get into. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Toadious said:


> After a Google, your right. No permit needed in general.
> I live in Berkshire, on the edge of Windsor forest. Might be where I heard the requirement from Aston metal detect on crown estate you require one from them, and as my town is built on former crown estate land and surrounded by it, the need is pretty common.
> Otherwise. It looks fairly easy to get into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Go on .....you know you want to now


----------

